# 1994 Sentra seat belt light



## royn01 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi all. I am a new member, royn01 from New York. I drive three nissans. 1994 Sentra, 2001 Altima and 2004 Quest. I do most of the regular stuff myself, except when I have to raise the car and beyond. 

In my 1994 Nissan Sentra, the seat belt light stays on for about 2 minutes after I start the engine. During the last cold spell, the light will go off after the buzzer is off (within 6 sec of starting the engine). But after about 10 minutes of driving, the buzzer will come on and the light will stay on for about 2 min. If I take off the lap belt, the light will come on and stay on until I put it back on. If I take off the shoulder belt, the buzzer will come on and light stays on until I put the belt back on the automatic mechanism on the door. I bought the car recently. It runs and looks great. I would appreciate any help with fixing the problem. Thanks.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

it could be a bad fuse


----------



## royn01 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Fuse checked*



black_ser95 said:


> it could be a bad fuse


I have checked all the fuses; they seem to be in good condition. Could there be problem with the relay. The drawing of electrical lines in the owners manual shows the automatic seat belt power line is connected through a relay. I don't know whether the relays stop working under certain conditions, where are they located, and how to replace them successfully.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

is the door open ever. or the door light on? i know whenever my door is open (75% of the time due to bad hinges) the seatbelt light goes on with the door light (i have manual belts tho)


----------



## royn01 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Door light checked*



RBI*04 said:


> is the door open ever. or the door light on? i know whenever my door is open (75% of the time due to bad hinges) the seatbelt light goes on with the door light (i have manual belts tho)


Door light works with all four doors. Door open, light is on; door close, light is off. Yes, when the passenger side door is opened and closed while the engine is on, the buzzer comes on and again the seat belt light stays on for about 2 min. Sorry to bother you guys; but there must be a way to resolve this problem.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My '94 SE-R had manual belts. If the passenger belt was not clipped, the buzzer and light would go for about two minutes. It eventually went off but I just left the belt hooked to silence the dumb thing. I had to remember to unhook the belt before a passenger tried to get in, though. The owner's manual indicated this was normal behaviour.


----------



## royn01 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Belts checked*



bahearn said:


> My '94 SE-R had manual belts. If the passenger belt was not clipped, the buzzer and light would go for about two minutes. It eventually went off but I just left the belt hooked to silence the dumb thing. I had to remember to unhook the belt before a passenger tried to get in, though. The owner's manual indicated this was normal behaviour.


I have checked the belts. Passenger side shoulder and lap belts do not have any effect on the buzzer or the light. I started the engine with the passenger side belts hooked. Seat belt light still remained on for 2 min. While the engine was running, I unhooked and hooked both passenger side belts and nothing happened. Neither the light nor the buzzer came on. On the other hand, unhooking the driver's side lap belt triggered the light to come on and unhooking the Driver's side shoulder belt triggered the buzzer. Not sure what to check now. Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi
I have 94 LE which has automatic belts. It keeps making that weird buzzer noise at random. Cannot tell when. Also the seat belt light comes on all the time. What could be the reason for this?

If I cannot fix can someone tell me how to remove the buzzer completely. It is quite irritating that the buzzer keeps chirping.

Thanx


----------



## the barst (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a 93 with the same issue. There has to be a tsb for this. What is the fix guys?


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

you might have a bad relay. all i do is un plug the connection under the seat, the will fake the computer out, and your seatbelt light wont come on. Its the wire that comes out of the rug that plug into another plug under the driver seat.
every single nissan ive owned ive done it to it, and wil do it to all other nissan i might own


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

the wire goes to the seat belt holster there might be a bad swith in the holster now that i think about it


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

*Automatic seatbelt, dash light comes on and buzzes even though seatbelt is plugged in*

I am having a similar problem. Randomly while driving the buzzer for the seatbelt goes off and the light on the dash comes on. Unplugging the cables underneath the seat does not stop this problem from happening (although I did not unplug the battery for 10 minutes to allow ECU to reset, so perphaps after that that does work). What I did do though was also unplug the cable underneath the side panel that runs up to the seatbelt. What this did was disable it from sliding forward when the door is opened, so the seatbelt is just stationary. What is also happening is the light comes on and buzzes when the key is first put in the ignition, then the light stays on, about 10-15 seconds later the buzzer starts going off again, but it beeps quickly, like a warning. Then it goes off. A few minutes later the light goes off too.

A mechanic told me I needed to replace the whole automatic seat belt line the belt runs through. Has anyone else found any solution to this problem, temporary or permanent?


----------

